# Gatorade



## Gmoney (Nov 8, 2011)

This may sound crazy, but hear me out and give some feedback.

On this forum, as well as others, I've seen recipes for electrolyte solutions to add during soaks. First off, great idea. All these recipes are pretty similar, and they all sound like crude Gatorade recipes. A few years back I did a research paper on the effects of Gatorade. This may or may not be a surprise to anyone, but research (done by a university science department) concluded that Gatorade does exactly what it advertises. In fact, some scientists firmly believe that it's better for you than water. Research also concluded that effective electrolyte absorption is dependent on a carefully measured solution. The figures escape me because I'm too lazy to dig through my old school stuff. I do recall however, that electrolyte solutions are made with properly formulated salt solutions. As we all know, too much salt dehydrates you, but too little renders it virtually ineffective. So for future reference if ur stranded at sea with 3/4 of a bottle of water, diluting it with sea water not only gives you more water, but gives you a faster hydrating electrolyte solution. But I digress, given this information and assuming there probably hasn't been any research as to the most effective solution on tortoises; wouldn't Gatorade make an excellent solution to soak our torts in? Contrary to popular belief, it does not contain high fructose corn syrup, and is an excellent source of potassium which helps prevent muscle cramps and spasms. I'm not sure about the artificial coloring and flavors, but Gatorade does have a reputation for making these with surprisingly simple recipes.

Anyone have any other insights on this subject?


----------



## ewam (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe them drinking it would good for them but if you soak them in it then you would have to soak them in water afterwards to clean them off or else they would be all red or blue. Also I wouldn't do this every day though maybe once a week because all living things need water, and a daily basis of Gatorade wouldn't be good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

Or you can use Pedialite.


----------



## ewam (Nov 8, 2011)

Just though of this there is clear Gatorade that you can use that wouldn't have artificial coloring, and I didn't mention if it does turn out to be ok to do, I would also mix it with mostly water.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

why buy gatorade when madkins posted a recipe for a good sugar/salt solution?


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 8, 2011)

There are water conditionors for reptiles with electrolytes added. ZooMed, Exo Terra, Nature Zone (they have one you mix into water or food), and there are afew others.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 8, 2011)

FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> There are water conditionors for reptiles with electrolytes added. ZooMed, Exo Terra, Nature Zone (they have one you mix into water or food), and there are afew others.



But, like Gatorade, they are all processed to withstand incredible shelf life...that means preservatives and additives!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 8, 2011)

I just saw a guide which came from here I believe ..That a dehydrated tortoise can be soaked in gatorade..I'll find it.

Here you:
http://tortoiselibrary.com/hydration.html


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 8, 2011)

DeanS said:


> FADE2BLACK_1973 said:
> 
> 
> > There are water conditionors for reptiles with electrolytes added. ZooMed, Exo Terra, Nature Zone (they have one you mix into water or food), and there are afew others.
> ...



But they are made for reptiles rather then humans. We like our high sugar drinks....lol. But the ones made for reptiles are alot milder then Gatorade. Which in return is much safer then Gatorade for reptiles, imo.



byerssusan said:


> I just saw a guide which came from here I believe ..That a dehydrated tortoise can be soaked in gatorade..I'll find it.
> 
> Here you:
> http://tortoiselibrary.com/hydration.html



Wow I did not know that you could use sugar to help hydrate reptiles. I was always told it was bad reguardless. This is new to me. This is interesting. I think my Sulcata is alitte dehydrated. I have been soaking him in warm water everyday to help but still have the signs. I need to read over this alittle more. I still have to get use to the fact of sugar being added...lol


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sugar adds carbohydrates that are helpful in nourishing the tissues. Sugar itself is not the enemy when raising tortoises- they NEED carbs- 50% of the energy of a herbivorous tortoise should come from carbs (and 25% each from fats and proteins). The problem is that too many simple carbs and sugars in the diet cause digestive problems and indicate a poor diet (among other issues).

Is the sugar critical? I dunno. I suspect that the amount listed in the original article (from the WHO) is designed to improve flavor as well. I think you could safely cut the sugar, or use a different carbohydrate- sweet potato or carrot puree/baby food, for example.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 8, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Sugar adds carbohydrates that are helpful in nourishing the tissues. Sugar itself is not the enemy when raising tortoises- they NEED carbs- 50% of the energy of a herbivorous tortoise should come from carbs (and 25% each from fats and proteins). The problem is that too many simple carbs and sugars in the diet cause digestive problems and indicate a poor diet (among other issues).
> 
> Is the sugar critical? I dunno. I suspect that the amount listed in the original article (from the WHO) is designed to improve flavor as well. I think you could safely cut the sugar, or use a different carbohydrate- sweet potato or carrot puree/baby food, for example.



Now that makes it much more easier to understand about sugar for tortoises. Thanks for explaining it to me. I was just havin it hard to understand the sugar issue. Reason I have been into this post because Spike (my sulcata) is a bit dehydrated. I been offering him moist food but he will not drink water or I have not seen him drink, I should say. So I soak him daily. I think I should post this in a new thread.


----------



## Neal (Nov 10, 2011)

Whenever I receive a new tortoise, I always do a couple of Gatorade soaks. Just something I've always done. Can't say it's more or less beneficial, but it doesn't hurt them as far as I can tell.


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Or you can use Pedialite.



=i have used both pedialite and gatorade on a variety of animals including mammals, and birds. I haven't had to use it on any torts yet, but it seems like a good idea to keep in the bag of tricks.


----------



## flyingsqueak (Nov 14, 2011)

I've used pedialite before. I'd think pedialite would be better than gatorade since it's milder.


----------

